# Singing Skeletons



## crazy8 (Nov 7, 2019)

For quite some time I have wanted to start doing a haunt in my heard for Halloween and further more I have wanted to do singing skulls/skeletons. Recently I came across a video of a haunt in Louisiana where they have 5 skeletons singing. This put a huge fire under me and I want to do pretty much the exact same thing. With that said..

I'm needing a little help. Rigging up servos and stuff is something I know I can do. What I don't know is what hardware I need to sync the skull Jaws (servos) to music, and for each skeleton to sing different parts (tracks) in a song if I ever need. Hopefully that makes sense. Any help would be so greatly appreciated. I have been using my Google-fu with fierce and I can't seem to find what I may need.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might take a look at this site for Sindy Skinless and the Decomposers, a singing skeleton group created by HalloweenBob. The link goes to a page with additional links to his tutorials.



Sindy Skinless and the Decomposers - Fun Stuff


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Roxy! Crazy8, I am happy to help you with this. I use VSA software from Brookshire Software. I've been using it for about 12 years now. The hobbyist is most likely all you will need unless you plan to incorporate video into the production.

Here is a playlist of all the routines I have made for my skeletons: Sindy Skinless Videos

I also have 5 skulls singing, but only 4 of them are connected to skeletons. I am doing exactly what you want to do. Each vocal track is different, yet it is all combined together and synced up to the music. Feel free to contact me at [email protected] and I will answer all your questions and get you and your show on your way.

If you need animatronic skulls, I can help there as well: Halloween Skulls.


Out of curiosity, what haunt in Louisiana did you see? Do you have a link for the video?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I was browsing
along and noticed Singing Skeltons. I just had to stop in and check you out. I thought, there is scaring people and then there is torturing people. You, my fine friend, will be torturing your victims. If you've ever heard me or my family sing you will feel so bad you would pass out earplugs while they are in line. But thank you for thinking for us.


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 17, 2008)

Scareme, are you the person crazy8 was talking about? do you have videos of singing skeletons? Please share a link.


----------



## crazy8 (Nov 7, 2019)

HalloweenBob said:


> Thanks Roxy! Crazy8, I am happy to help you with this. I use VSA software from Brookshire Software. I've been using it for about 12 years now. The hobbyist is most likely all you will need unless you plan to incorporate video into the production.
> 
> Here is a playlist of all the routines I have made for my skeletons: Sindy Skinless Videos
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. Here's the link you requested. Ghost Manor in New Orleans go straight to 4:11 in the video for the singing skeletons.


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 17, 2008)

crazy8 said:


> Thank you very much. Here's the link you requested. Ghost Manor in New Orleans go straight to 4:11 in the video for the singing skeletons.


I thought that was it. I looked up singing skeletons in Louisiana and found it. They do a great job of incorporating the entire house into the routine.

In any case, I'm happy to help you figure out what you want to do for singing skeletons, and what to use for software and whatever you need to know. Have you had a chance to look at my links?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I haven't been haunting for a number of years, but I can tell you how I used to do it. This version shows one of my props using a bucky skull with an internal servo. I used a cowlacious Scary Terry board. Using the free sound editing software, Audacity, I synced my own movement to whatever tracks I wanted. The sound goes on one track, the movement on another. You just put a "high" signal on the track and copy it along the path. You then play the regular sound through your speakers while pushing the sync track to the scary terry card. Then adjust the card so your movement works well...meaning the jaw opens appropriately.

Darklore Beloved Bang Bang


----------

